
Cisco Web Security Appliance HTTP POST Denial of Service Vulnerability - based2
https://tools.cisco.com/security/center/content/CiscoSecurityAdvisory/cisco-sa-20160518-wsa1
======
based2
[http://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CERTFR-2016-AVI-177/index.h...](http://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CERTFR-2016-AVI-177/index.html)

